

Pirate Bay down, not connected to the trial. - chris11
http://torrentfreak.com/the-pirate-bay-down%E2%80%9A-but-not-out-090302/

======
chris11
Apparently the pirate bay is down right now. The defense hadn't given their
closing arguments yet so it's not connected to the trial at all.

<http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/thepiratebay.org>

